# meh!!!!



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it just me, or does there seem to be more and more fighting and bitching on the forum??

people will always have differing opinions and different ways of doing things, most of them will all achieve the exact same result - that being whatever the best thing is for a given animal.

No one persons way is the correct way, what works for one may not work for another.

There is enough fighting and sadness in the world without bringing it onto the forums, so why do people keep on doing it?

This is by far the busiest forum I use, and I've made some good friends on here, and most of them have left because it's got too nasty. I don't want to lose any more.

Can we all make it our New Years Resolution to keep it friendly, not to fight and bitch, not to backstab other members, and not to turn a simple question from a newbie (or anyone else for that matter) into a full scale war....

Merry Christmas, and a happy and peaceful New Year!!!


eace:​


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

I completely agree with you!

This is such a great forum and T_bo and the Mods do a wonderful job, it would be a real shame for all that hard work to go to waste if people stopped coming here!!


----------

